# NorCal Vintage Bicycle Rides (Sacramento) this Saturday, April 30th



## Eddie_Boy (Apr 27, 2022)

From the NorCal Vintage Bicycles Rides Facebook group









						NorCal Vintage Bicycle Rides | Here are all the details of the ride I'm hosting
					

Here are all the details of the ride I'm hosting. Hope some of you can make it out for a nice ride!




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Livmojoe (Apr 27, 2022)

(Copy and paste from FB)
A nice vintage bicycle ride through Sacramento, with a lunch stop in Old Sac.
Starting at the west side of the Target parking lot, we'll go through town all the way into Old Sac, for a lunch break. After, we'll weave our way back through Midtown to our starting point. Should be about a 12 mile ride.
Take the 65th Ave exit of Hwy 50, Target is right there.

Okay, details finalized. Meet at the mentioned Target on the west side of the parking lot, near the electric charging stations. Meet up starting around 10, wheels up at 11. Six miles plus to Old Sac, with a brief stop at a convenience store. Lunch in Old Sac at around 12:30, then a zig-zag through Midtown making our way back. Finish up back at Target at 3pm, give or take. Total ride will be 13 miles, give or take, with a couple of stops to rest the legs and backside. haha.
Was a good ride, seeing some lovely houses and old buildings. Hope you all can make it out. Remember, vintage bikes encouraged, but not required.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 27, 2022)

awesome! thanks for posting eddie!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 30, 2022)

Big ATTA-BOY to Deven Seymour for putting this ride on. Well organized route and Deven had a couple folks(sorry didn't catch their names)which acted as road/crossing guards-they worked their butts off-we felt very safe at a few of the busy crossings. The Sacramento ride is really mellow-the residential streets are quiet with very little traffic. The bike route zig-zags thru the Victorian and Tudor period neighborhoods-mostly all are restored and plenty of well established shade trees. Main lunch stop is in the Old Sacramento Historic District with its restored turn-of-century brick buildings and covered wooden sidewalks. Plenty of eateries and small shops. We took over a park at the edge of town with plenty of mulberry shade trees for lunch. After lunch we wandered back thru town at a pace which was great(for old slugs like me!). Definitely looking forward to the next ride here! Thanks again Deven!
(pictures to follow)


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Apr 30, 2022)

Kudos to Deven, his wife, and crew for a wonderful day on our vintage bikes, and successful first NorCal Vintage Bike Ride here in our Sacramento, CA.  Seeing the fellas and catching up, talking and learning about their cool old bikes, is what is fun for us.  Sharing a few images with the CABE family.  Enjoy.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Apr 30, 2022)

More images...


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Apr 30, 2022)

Cabers John @Livmojoe '39 Mead Ranger Zephur, Eddie @Mabuhay '40 Schwinn, and Tyler @mr.cycleplane '41 Schwinn BA97 with springer option












Group picture courtesy of Deven, today's ride organizer




Hope you all enjoy the pictures.  Eddie


----------



## 1439Mike (May 1, 2022)

Awesome! Thx for the pictures! Please do more rides.


----------

